# Greek Yogurt



## malteseboy22

Can I give Max the greek yogurt and is it the same as plain yogurt? Or what brand do you all use ? Also how much of it. Thanks :aktion033:


----------



## sophie

I am so addicted to Greek Yogurt since hearing about it here on SM. It comes in different flavors and plain, no fat, too. I've tried a couple of brands, but my favorite is chobani. Chobani Yogurt - nothing but good. I add dried cranberries and nuts. Yum!

The girls will get a taste of the plain no fat sometimes and they love it, too. Very creamy.

Linda


----------



## Snowbody

Same here. Chobani - they even carry it at BJs so much cheaper than supermarkets. I buy the plain and put honey on it. Tyler likes it that way and it's got probiotics That's my everyday lunch when I'm home.


----------



## silverhaven

Lola and I have the Greek Gods yogurt everyday  I love it. Plain. she gets about a small tablespoon worth.


----------



## princessre

I give the pups Fage yogurt once in a while...just a little. Lately I've been getting my calcium from only non-dairy food sources, so we haven't had it in a little while. I'm sure they miss it.


----------



## Johita

I've given Aolani a bit of Fage yogurt and he loved it. The vet suggested it and every now and then I will give him some.


----------



## poochie2

No Fage or Chobani yogourt in my area:angry:
I use Liberte plain organic yogourt mixed with her cranberry supplement


----------



## Sandcastles

I buy Fage at Whole Foods - I mix wild Maine blueberries and tiny frozen banana slices in it and then I sprinkle flax seed on top - my fluffs love it. I give them a tablespoon everyday.


----------



## malteseboy22

Thank you all for your feedback, I just wanted to make sure I give him the right stuff. I have the Liberte organic.


----------



## poochie2

As i wrote earlier, I usually give Liberte yogourt but i prefer the Astro Vanilla or organic plain one. Astro has a better taste. She gets 1 tspoon a day.


----------

